# Burton genesis 2014. Opinions?



## Decade190

Hallooo...
Struggling to find a review of these (probably because the seasons yet to start  )
Was wondering if anyone has them and has tried them out?

I'm thinking of sticking them on a proto hd but had some concerns about the 'flimsy' highback that has been rumoured...

Thoughts much appreciated. :laugh:
And I've done a search and seen a couple of mentions but no real reviews or anything. If I've been a tool and missd it, let me know.


----------



## Bparmz

I have used the 2013's quite a bit and love them. The high back is most definitely not flimsy. The bindings are great, probably the most comfortable bindings i have ever used and they are still very responsive. Now i dont have any experience with the 2014's and the new hammock strap but the ankle strap on the 2013's is great so i would imagine this new hammock strap is awesome. I'll be using the 2013's on my proto hd


----------



## tonicusa

I have the 2013s and I love them. Great all around balance of flex and responsiveness. I've owned every Burton binding and these are my favorite yet. I have them on an Aftermath and with my Ions its a super responsive yet fun setup.


----------



## Decade190

Bparmz said:


> I have used the 2013's quite a bit and love them. The high back is most definitely not flimsy. The bindings are great, probably the most comfortable bindings i have ever used and they are still very responsive. Now i dont have any experience with the 2014's and the new hammock strap but the ankle strap on the 2013's is great so i would imagine this new hammock strap is awesome. I'll be using the 2013's on my proto hd


Ah nice. That's good to hear...
Have you tried cartels in the past? That's what I ride at the moment (2011-2012) and am happy to go a little less responsive but not a lot.
What stiffness do you find the genesis to be at? thanks


----------



## Decade190

tonicusa said:


> I have the 2013s and I love them. Great all around balance of flex and responsiveness. I've owned every Burton binding and these are my favorite yet. I have them on an Aftermath and with my Ions its a super responsive yet fun setup.


Awesome... It's hard to find much about them on google which is why I turned to SB forum :thumbsup:

How do they compare to cartels?

I'm a 50/50 freeride/freestyle kind of rider...


----------



## tonicusa

I like them a lot more than the cartels. I think the design is better allowing for a more flexible "feeling" binding while not compromising responsiveness. I used to ride Co2s and these Genesis are just as responsive in my mind but achieved through design rather than just a stiff ass binding. I ride pipe, park, steeps and this is the first time I feel like all of this EST bologna is finally paying off. I finally notice a more responsive ride all the way around without feeling like Im riding an old bomber setup. Get them you'll notice the upgrade.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

tonicusa said:


> I like them a lot more than the cartels. I think the design is better allowing for a more flexible "feeling" binding while not compromising responsiveness. I used to ride Co2s and these Genesis are just as responsive in my mind but achieved through design rather than just a stiff ass binding. I ride pipe, park, steeps and this is the first time I feel like all of this EST bologna is finally paying off. I finally notice a more responsive ride all the way around without feeling like Im riding an old bomber setup. Get them you'll notice the upgrade.


Nice to see the comparison with the Co2s. I was riding those, then got the Prophecy's, which I thought was a nice upgrade and plenty comfortable. I wonder if the Genesis continues the trend... I'm just looking for something that is just as responsive but a bit more playful.


----------



## tonicusa

I had the Prophecy too and I thought there were just too soft. I was kind of disappointed in those and that was one of the reasons I was hesitant to buy the Genesis. But the Genesis are way better and didn't let me down as far as response. Im really pleased with the Genesis, best Burton binding yet in my opinion.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

tonicusa said:


> I had the Prophecy too and I thought there were just too soft. I was kind of disappointed in those and that was one of the reasons I was hesitant to buy the Genesis. But the Genesis are way better and didn't let me down as far as response. Im really pleased with the Genesis, best Burton binding yet in my opinion.


You had a chance to try the 2014's yet? The high back tech looks like it'll either me amazing or gimmicky.


----------



## gibby907

They look super nice, buddy who's a burton rep schooled me on them......and they are definetly worth getting. awesome new double sided teeth on the straps


----------



## BigmountainVMD

tonicusa said:


> I had the Prophecy too and I thought there were just too soft. I was kind of disappointed in those and that was one of the reasons I was hesitant to buy the Genesis. But the Genesis are way better and didn't let me down as far as response. Im really pleased with the Genesis, best Burton binding yet in my opinion.


Very interesting. I always felt I wanted something a bit more playful. I was going to put the Ps on my T. Rice and get something a bit more playful for my Proto. Was thinking Genesis or 'Vitas. I really want some canting... and the Vitas deliver there. I really wish I could put the Vita footbeds in the Genesis. THAT would be my perfect binding.

I was looking at Union Factorys too, just for the canting, but I've heard they are stiff from some people, and that they are super flexible from others...


----------



## tonicusa

I don't use much canting anymore. After all these years of various canted setups I like it flat, it just feels better to me especially when riding an EST setup. But I ride a lot of park and pipe and use something around 15/-12.

I know the 2014 Genesis has new straps but the 2013 are great and I really wonder what's any different about the strap. It looks like they just exposed the guts of it. Either way mine are great as is.


----------



## hktrdr

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> You had a chance to try the 2014's yet? The high back tech looks like it'll either me amazing or gimmicky.


Highback on the 2013-14 is exactly the same as on the previous model.


----------



## tonicusa

I thought the high back looked like BS when I got them but I like it a lot. It actually works. Although I do find my pants getting caught in it a lot.


----------



## hktrdr

tonicusa said:


> *I had the Prophecy too and I thought there were just too soft*. I was kind of disappointed in those and that was one of the reasons I was hesitant to buy the Genesis. But the Genesis are way better and didn't let me down as far as response. Im really pleased with the Genesis, best Burton binding yet in my opinion.


Curious, because the Prophecy was stiffer than the Genesis. Not necessarily (much) more responsive, but stiffer for sure.



tonicusa said:


> I know the 2014 Genesis has new straps but the 2013 are great and I really wonder what's any different about the strap. It looks like they just exposed the guts of it. Either way mine are great as is.


2013-14 straps are completely different. It is not just 'exposing the guts', but a completely new concept similar to the dual highback. Too early to tell for sure, but it feels pretty cool when playing around with it. 

But I agree that the Reacstrap last year was fantastic, too - between that and the asym ankle strap on the Restricted Mission/Cartel Burton has had some pretty amazing straps in recent years.

Oh, and the 'awesome new double sided teeth on the straps' are mostly just a gimmick.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

hktrdr said:


> Curious, because the Prophecy was stiffer than the Genesis. Not necessarily (much) more responsive, but stiffer for sure.


Ah ha! We agree on something!

I did think something was fishy about the new "double teeth" ladder deal. I heard it was to secure the straps better, but if anything, Burton has some of the best ratchets/ladders in the biz. Not sure why anything new was needed.


----------



## tonicusa

Im not so sure how much of a science all this binding design is. Some of it seems more like "try this idea". The Prophecy was just too soft for me. Not sure if it was more a lack of responsiveness or what. But the Genesis is responsive so I don't find myself complaining about performance like I did with the Prophecy. I think that's what I like about the Genesis, I never find myself looking for anything more out of the binding.


----------



## hktrdr

BigmountainVMD said:


> Ah ha! We agree on something!
> 
> I did think something was fishy about the new "double teeth" ladder deal. I heard it was to secure the straps better, but if anything, Burton has some of the best ratchets/ladders in the biz. Not sure why anything new was needed.


Not saying the new ladders are fishy. I am sure they will work fine (some of the demos apparently had issues, but I did not play around with those and I trust Burton to get it right) but they just seem unnecessary.
Oh and they are not like worm gear, unlike what some people believe - in fact, the whole concept of the new straps means that you tighten them less, so no need for an extra gearing effect in the ratchet/ladder.

I think we have agreed on plenty of other things before


----------



## Bparmz

tonicusa said:


> I like them a lot more than the cartels. I think the design is better allowing for a *more flexible "feeling" binding while not compromising responsiveness*. I used to ride Co2s and these Genesis are just as responsive in my mind but achieved through design rather than just a stiff ass binding. I ride pipe, park, steeps and this is the first time I feel like all of this EST bologna is finally paying off. I finally notice a more responsive ride all the way around without feeling like Im riding an old bomber setup. Get them you'll notice the upgrade.


That is the perfect way to describe the Genesis. My next response was going to be along those lines. I think I will be sticking to using the Genesis on most of my boards for quite a while unless Burton does something stupid to them of course haha. I'm not sold yet on the new hammock strap and the react straps on the '13s are great so i'm perfectly happy with my 2013's.


----------



## Supra

I rode the 2014's last year. They're pretty nice. Def as supportive as cartels but way more comfy. However, the cartels are plenty awesome and I choose those just because they're cheaper


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

Bparmz said:


> That is the perfect way to describe the Genesis. My next response was going to be along those lines. I think I will be sticking to using the Genesis on most of my boards for quite a while unless Burton does something stupid to them of course haha. I'm not sold yet on the new hammock strap and the react straps on the '13s are great so i'm perfectly happy with my 2013's.


Do you miss the canting at all? 
Think I'm gunna go for the green machine genesis myself.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

Supra said:


> I rode the 2014's last year. They're pretty nice. Def as supportive as cartels but way more comfy. However, the cartels are plenty awesome and I choose those just because they're cheaper


Sound sweet. Not too flimsy and soft the high backs then?
I'm a fan of cartels so an deciding between the two... Got 2011/2012 cartels so considering getting 2014 cartels or splashing on the genesis.


----------



## hktrdr

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Sound sweet. Not too flimsy and soft the high backs then?
> I'm a fan of cartels so an deciding between the two... Got 2011/2012 cartels so considering getting 2014 cartels or splashing on the genesis.


2013-14 Cartels have a much softer and shorter highback than the 2011-12 version, so you might as well go all in and try the Genesis.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

hktrdr said:


> 2013-14 Cartels have a much softer and shorter highback than the 2011-12 version, so you might as well go all in and try the Genesis.


Was thinking that myself. Plus the colour way looks great on a proto.


----------



## Supra

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Sound sweet. Not too flimsy and soft the high backs then?
> I'm a fan of cartels so an deciding between the two... Got 2011/2012 cartels so considering getting 2014 cartels or splashing on the genesis.


I didn't like the 12 cartel highbacks. too stiff. they fixed them in 13 so there's a touch more give torsionally. Now they're sweet.
Basically, the difference between the cartels and genesis is in the highback - do you want to feel the highback or not? With the genesis you don't feel the highback yet have the support.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

Supra said:


> I didn't like the 12 cartel highbacks. too stiff. they fixed them in 13 so there's a touch more give torsionally. Now they're sweet.
> Basically, the difference between the cartels and genesis is in the highback - do you want to feel the highback or not? With the genesis you don't feel the highback yet have the support.


Hm didn't think of it like that. Thinking about it, there's no real need to feel the high back? ? Sounds like the genesis win it on comfort. and yep. The cartels in 2012 felt pretty stiff to me (giggity)


----------



## Bparmz

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Do you miss the canting at all?
> Think I'm gunna go for the green machine genesis myself.


To be honest, i don't miss the canting. It was nice and all but its not a necessity for me. Granted i don't have knee pain issues at all, the genesis are super comfortable without canting. And a friend of mine who has knee pain occasionally due to being older and riding for a while has no issues with the genesis and actually prefers the comfort the binding offers over the canting of other bindings.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

I keep seeing the word "comfort" thrown around and I've never thought to use this word to describe bindings. Yes boots, but not bindings. Maybe "lack of pressure points" but I just don't see how, if a binding is fit and adjusted appropriately, it can be any more comfortable than another similar binding.


----------



## tonicusa

WEll thank goodness that's not what this thread is about


----------



## linvillegorge

The highback does feel flimsy. It reminds me of the highback that Burton used on the older Triads. Lots of people loved that binding (including myself), but that highback was infamous for breaking. Now, I've had a pair of Triads on my Charlie Slasher for a couple of seasons with no issues, but then again, they were a $50 CL pickup, not a $300+ retail buy. Burton isn't a stupid company and they have to know that the Triad highback wasn't durable and I'm sure they wouldn't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## linvillegorge

BigmountainVMD said:


> I keep seeing the word "comfort" thrown around and I've never thought to use this word to describe bindings. Yes boots, but not bindings. Maybe "lack of pressure points" but I just don't see how, if a binding is fit and adjusted appropriately, it can be any more comfortable than another similar binding.


You kind of answered your own question there. If one binding has no pressure points while another does have pressure points, then the one without is likely to be more comfortable. Some bindings are definitely more comfortable than others.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

Bparmz said:


> To be honest, i don't miss the canting. It was nice and all but its not a necessity for me. Granted i don't have knee pain issues at all, the genesis are super comfortable without canting. And a friend of mine who has knee pain occasionally due to being older and riding for a while has no issues with the genesis and actually prefers the comfort the binding offers over the canting of other bindings.


Yeah I get the odd episode of knee pain after several days riding back to back so did wonder. Sounds good... I'm pretty much decided on the genesis now. If the finances allow, the genesis, if not... Maybe back to cartels. Or look into some union forces. There's quite a big price jump for the genesis right now.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

linvillegorge said:


> The highback does feel flimsy. It reminds me of the highback that Burton used on the older Triads. Lots of people loved that binding (including myself), but that highback was infamous for breaking. Now, I've had a pair of Triads on my Charlie Slasher for a couple of seasons with no issues, but then again, they were a $50 CL pickup, not a $300+ retail buy. Burton isn't a stupid company and they have to know that the Triad highback wasn't durable and I'm sure they wouldn't make the same mistake twice.





linvillegorge said:


> You kind of answered your own question there. If one binding has no pressure points while another does have pressure points, then the one without is likely to be more comfortable. Some bindings are definitely more comfortable than others.


Hm... If I got them and they snapped/fell apart I hear burton are pretty good at replacing them. Is that right? It does make me wonder how they can be supportive and responsive when they're that thin/flimsy. 

And yup. I was about to say... I've had bindings on before that dig in pretty painfully. Some old k2 formulas come to mind


----------



## tonicusa

That's what I find so impressive about the technology and design behind the Genesis. I'm usually pretty suspicious of "marketing tech" but these bindings deliver. I think they got it right with this Genesis. I would have returned them if I didn't feel I got my moneys worth.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

tonicusa said:


> That's what I find so impressive about the technology and design behind the Genesis. I'm usually pretty suspicious of "marketing tech" but these bindings deliver. I think they got it right with this Genesis. I would have returned them if I didn't feel I got my moneys worth.


Yup that is impressive and I hope to be equally impressed

Does the mesh in the high back feel secure? 

Really don't wanna sell my trusty all cartels and then get genesis only for them to brake on me ha


----------



## BigmountainVMD

linvillegorge said:


> The highback does feel flimsy. It reminds me of the highback that Burton used on the older Triads. Lots of people loved that binding (including myself), but that highback was infamous for breaking. Now, I've had a pair of Triads on my Charlie Slasher for a couple of seasons with no issues, but then again, they were a $50 CL pickup, not a $300+ retail buy. Burton isn't a stupid company and they have to know that the Triad highback wasn't durable and I'm sure they wouldn't make the same mistake twice.


When I was getting into my 3rd season of riding, I was talked into buying an Arbor A-frame with Burton Triad bindings.

Knowing what I know now, if I could go back and slap the shit out of that shop idiot I would.



linvillegorge said:


> You kind of answered your own question there. If one binding has no pressure points while another does have pressure points, then the one without is likely to be more comfortable. Some bindings are definitely more comfortable than others.


I just always test fit my boots to any new bindings I buy. Guess that's why I never judged them as comfortable or not afterwards.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

BigmountainVMD said:


> When I was getting into my 3rd season of riding, I was talked into buying an Arbor A-frame with Burton Triad bindings.
> 
> Knowing what I know now, if I could go back and slap the shit out of that shop idiot I would.
> 
> 
> 
> I just always test fit my boots to any new bindings I buy.


I know exactly where you're coming from. I asked in store about the proto hd I'm looking at and was advised 160-161cm minimum. I'm 180lbs and want to use it for half park. Would have been massive. 

And I would test but the stores near me don't stock the genesis. Only the cartels and malavita.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> I know exactly where you're coming from. I asked in store about the proto hd I'm looking at and was advised 160-161cm minimum. I'm 180lbs and want to use it for half park. Would have been massive.
> 
> And I would test but the stores near me don't stock the genesis. Only the cartels and malavita.


Minimum? How about maximum? I just got the 160 and I'm 210 and I'm afraid it is too big.


----------



## linvillegorge

BigmountainVMD said:


> When I was getting into my 3rd season of riding, I was talked into buying an Arbor A-frame with Burton Triad bindings.
> 
> Knowing what I know now, if I could go back and slap the shit out of that shop idiot I would.


Well, if it was right when the Triads came out, the highback durability issue wouldn't have been known. That was really the only downside of that binding - admittedly a big one. Other than that, I've always really like them. But, no clue why any shop rat would've recommended an A-frame/Triad combo for someone in Philly who presumably primarily rides the east coast. That just doesn't make much sense.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

linvillegorge said:


> Well, if it was right when the Triads came out, the highback durability issue wouldn't have been known. That was really the only downside of that binding - admittedly a big one. Other than that, I've always really like them. But, no clue why any shop rat would've recommended an A-frame/Triad combo for someone in Philly who presumably primarily rides the east coast. That just doesn't make much sense.


It was out in Seattle, but I just told the guy I don't ride park, and he was like "Oh you will like this board" and then put me on the flexy Triads. Only 50% of my actual inputs were translated through the board...


----------



## Bparmz

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Yup that is impressive and I hope to be equally impressed
> 
> Does the mesh in the high back feel secure?
> 
> Really don't wanna sell my trusty all cartels and then get genesis only for them to brake on me ha


The high back mesh is very secure, its bolted in at the bottom of it to the stiffer frame that sits behind it. If i could, i would take a picture for you of mine to show you how it is fastened in but i'm a few hours away from my house being at college.

And why do you have to sell your cartels? i can't imagine you will get too much for them seeing as theyre a few seasons old. But i would not be concerned about anything breaking, Burton has the design down completely.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

Bparmz said:


> The high back mesh is very secure, its bolted in at the bottom of it to the stiffer frame that sits behind it. If i could, i would take a picture for you of mine to show you how it is fastened in but i'm a few hours away from my house being at college.
> 
> And why do you have to sell your cartels? i can't imagine you will get too much for them seeing as theyre a few seasons old. But i would not be concerned about anything breaking, Burton has the design down completely.


Selling due to funds. I have an offer of $140 which isn't bad... so probs need to get rid. Think I'll be going for the genesis, all things considered...
One questions, would you recommend 154 or 157 proto hd for me at 180lbs, 50/50 freeride/freestyle. Trying to decide on that too...


----------



## linvillegorge

If you can get $140 for those Cartels do it right now before that idiot realizes he can buy last year's model new in the box with warranty on clearance for virtually the same price.

157


----------



## Bparmz

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Selling due to funds. I have an offer of $140 which isn't bad... so probs need to get rid. Think I'll be going for the genesis, all things considered...
> One questions, would you recommend 154 or 157 proto hd for me at 180lbs, 50/50 freeride/freestyle. Trying to decide on that too...


$140 is a good offer. Take the offer now. I'm around 170lbs and will be riding the 154. You really couldn't go wrong with either. With the blunted tip and tail that the proto has, the effective edge is longer for the board's size. So, the board will ride ~3-4cm longer than it actually is. If you like just cruising around all day and dont plan on doing much park, go 157. If you will be doing more freestyle related riding and hitting some park, go 154. It is only 3 cm, so you will not feel a huge difference but its definitely there. I more or less do everything around the mountain, mainly on the steeps and in trees and hitting natural features. So i like the shorter length in the trees a lot. Most will argue that the 157 will perform better on the steeps, which is true, but i just like the tighter feeling of the 154. It's all preference.

Just go with you gut on the size and ride it. You'll be happy either way.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

linvillegorge said:


> If you can get $140 for those Cartels do it right now before that idiot realizes he can buy last year's model new in the box with warranty on clearance for virtually the same price.
> 
> 157


Yup... I feel kind of bad that he's paying that much but am going for it.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

Bparmz said:


> $140 is a good offer. Take the offer now. I'm around 170lbs and will be riding the 154. You really couldn't go wrong with either. With the blunted tip and tail that the proto has, the effective edge is longer for the board's size. So, the board will ride ~3-4cm longer than it actually is. If you like just cruising around all day and dont plan on doing much park, go 157. If you will be doing more freestyle related riding and hitting some park, go 154. It is only 3 cm, so you will not feel a huge difference but its definitely there. I more or less do everything around the mountain, mainly on the steeps and in trees and hitting natural features. So i like the shorter length in the trees a lot. Most will argue that the 157 will perform better on the steeps, which is true, but i just like the tighter feeling of the 154. It's all preference.
> 
> Just go with you gut on the size and ride it. You'll be happy either way.


Yeah, I used to ride a 158 SL and the effective edge was 123cm... the 154 proto has an effective edge of 122cm so really similar and I was fine on the SL.
Conversely, the 157 has an effective edge of 125cm so would be reeeeal stable and more effective length than my SL. 
The 158 did feel a little bit lengthy at times, when doing 180's and on boxes.


----------



## Decade190

Well this escalated quickly...


----------



## Bparmz

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Yeah, I used to ride a 158 SL and the effective edge was 123cm... the 154 proto has an effective edge of 122cm so really similar and I was fine on the SL.
> Conversely, the 157 has an effective edge of 125cm so would be reeeeal stable and more effective length than my SL.
> The 158 did feel a little bit lengthy at times, when doing 180's and on boxes.


The 154 will give relatively the same riding feel effective edge wise while being a shorter board overall. So 180s and such will feel much better on the 154.

@Decade190

Yes, it did haha. Sorry for that. But it looks to me that you got most of the info you needed:thumbsup:


----------



## Decade190

Bparmz said:


> The 154 will give relatively the same riding feel effective edge wise while being a shorter board overall. So 180s and such will feel much better on the 154.
> 
> @Decade190
> 
> Yes, it did haha. Sorry for that. But it looks to me that you got most of the info you needed:thumbsup:


Did we decide 154? I'm having that dilemma at 180ish lbs


----------



## Bparmz

Decade190 said:


> Did we decide 154? I'm having that dilemma at 180ish lbs


It depends on what you do when you ride. Refer to the past posts i put up and also there are a few threads about it in the boards section.

Heres one:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/99705-154-157-question-one-final-annoying.html


----------



## hktrdr

Supra said:


> I didn't like the 12 cartel highbacks. too stiff. they fixed them in 13 so there's a touch more give torsionally. Now they're sweet.
> *Basically, the difference between the cartels and genesis is in the highback* - do you want to feel the highback or not? With the genesis you don't feel the highback yet have the support.


Yes and no. In terms of the binding itself that is clearly not true: Other than the toe strap every component is actually different between these bindings - different baseplates, different ankle straps, different footbeds, and (obviously) different highbacks.
But I agree that should get the job done for the OP - just in different ways.


----------



## Supra

oh, so you have owned & ridden both bindings in question?


----------



## Bparmz

Supra said:


> oh, so you have owned & ridden both bindings in question?


I'm sure he has. I have as well. Everything he says is true and I agree. The Genesis and Cartel are pretty different from each other but can sort of get similar jobs done in a similar way.


----------



## Supra

LOL please tell me more about these similar jobs they can get done.

Actually, are there any 'jobs' one can do that the other can't?


----------



## Bparmz

I'm not looking to start an argument. Was just backing up what hktrdr said. But I'm pretty sure neither of us said that the Genesis could do something the Cartel couldn't. But the statement as you said, "Basically, the difference between the cartels and genesis is in the highback," is not true. Just stating the facts. On a broad spectrum, no, there is not a huge world of difference between the two bindings, but when it comes to the specifics, they are different, and the specifics are what the questions were about.


----------



## tonicusa

Funny I've never been too impressed with Cartels. I liked the CO2s some years back. None of the new stuff Prophecy, Diode etc really impressed me over the past few years so I almost didn't buy these Genesis. But I'm really impressed with these bindings. Feels like all of their marketing promises actually delivered in this product. They do get the job done a lot better. That kind of better when you're actually surprised that the improvement isn't just some incremental bit of nonsense.


----------



## Mystery2many

Not sure if someone pointed this out, but the double take ratchet and ladders also are meant to catch sooner then the older style. Some times you have trouble getting that first "click". Well not with those. As soon you get them in they catch and you can start cranking. And if you don't believe me try it your self. Slide the ladder in and it will click before it starts coming out the other side of the ratchet. That tech is badass.


----------



## Decade190

Mystery2many said:


> Not sure if someone pointed this out, but the double take ratchet and ladders also are meant to catch sooner then the older style. Some times you have trouble getting that first "click". Well not with those. As soon you get them in they catch and you can start cranking. And if you don't believe me try it your self. Slide the ladder in and it will click before it starts coming out the other side of the ratchet. That tech is badass.


What bindings you rocking on your proto bud? Just curious... I'm considering the union force and just saw your ptofile pic.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

Anyone know if it is possible to fit the autocant footbeds from the 'Vitas or Cartels in the baseplate of the Genesis?


----------



## Mystery2many

Decade190 said:


> What bindings you rocking on your proto bud? Just curious... I'm considering the union force and just saw your ptofile pic.


In the picture I got 2013 forces on them. But right now I'm rocking the salomon hologram. I love the forces but I just wanted a little more skate feel. I would recommend the forces all day long. I just bough the 2014 burton escapades for my girls bday and they are identical to the genesis except they have the auto cant. Ever since I've seen them in action I can't help but want to buy my own pair. 

Hey big mountain. If you find out a way to get the auto cant on the genesis. Let me know. That's my biggest hold back on them. 

P.S. I'm a gear whore and buy tons of gear. It's my only option to demo. Lol


----------



## BigmountainVMD

Mystery2many said:


> I just bough the 2014 burton escapades for my girls bday and they are identical to the genesis except they have the auto cant. Ever since I've seen them in action I can't help but want to buy my own pair.
> 
> Hey big mountain. If you find out a way to get the auto cant on the genesis. Let me know. That's my biggest hold back on them.


I just got an email from Burton Rider services. They said they on EST models, the footbeds are interchangeable and they offer a specific EST cantbed for non-autocant EST models. On ReFlex models, the only way you can get the autocant on the Genesis is to switch it with the Malavita footbed. It will NOT work with the Cartel. He said the price would be about $50, but you would have to specifically order the Reflex Malavita footbed from rider services.

I really want to pull the trigger, but that ups the price of the bindings by $50... and they are already really expensive.


----------



## Mystery2many

BigmountainVMD said:


> I just got an email from Burton Rider services. They said they on EST models, the footbeds are interchangeable and they offer a specific EST cantbed for non-autocant EST models. On ReFlex models, the only way you can get the autocant on the Genesis is to switch it with the Malavita footbed. It will NOT work with the Cartel. He said the price would be about $50, but you would have to specifically order the Reflex Malavita footbed from rider services.
> 
> I really want to pull the trigger, but that ups the price of the bindings by $50... and they are already really expensive.


Have you checked out how thick the foot bed is already on the reflex Genesis? Its super thick squishy. I know the inside of the auto cant bed is supposed to be softer then the outside which gives it the auto cant affect but the regular foot bed that comes with it doesn't seem too different. I held a genesis and a vita at the same time and tried to tell the difference and it was almost unnoticeable. I'm curious if it would be worth the $50 and even noticable while riding?


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

Mystery2many said:


> Have you checked out how thick the foot bed is already on the reflex Genesis? Its super thick squishy. I know the inside of the auto cant bed is supposed to be softer then the outside which gives it the auto cant affect but the regular foot bed that comes with it doesn't seem too different. I held a genesis and a vita at the same time and tried to tell the difference and it was almost unnoticeable. I'm curious if it would be worth the $50 and even noticable while riding?


Feel much of a difference in weight?


----------



## Mystery2many

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Feel much of a difference in weight?


I didn't bother worrying about the weight. When your only talking about a few ounces, that is not a factor that makes a difference. Not to me at least.


----------



## Decade190

Hey guys... Thanks for the advice/opinions
Really like the genesis and think they'd make for a great ride...

But don't know if I can justify that amount of money on some bindings.
I could get 2013 cartels for $150... Whereas these are running at $350 over here in Europe.

I've been tempted by the salomon holograms as mentioned above, bit cheaper and the green/yellow colourway would look sweet.
Any other more budget friendly genesis alternatives?


----------



## Decade190

And still no reviews online of the 2014 genesis but the 2013 gets slated in a lot of places...

Many reports of the highback being very unresponsive or slow to respond:

Burton Genesis Snowboard Bindings 2013 | evo outlet

:dunno::icon_scratch::dizzy:


----------



## Supra

Mystery2many said:


> Have you checked out how thick the foot bed is already on the reflex Genesis? Its super thick squishy. I know the inside of the auto cant bed is supposed to be softer then the outside which gives it the auto cant affect but the regular foot bed that comes with it doesn't seem too different. I held a genesis and a vita at the same time and tried to tell the difference and it was almost unnoticeable. I'm curious if it would be worth the $50 and even noticable while riding?


I didn't feel any noticeable difference, like OMFG I'm really missing the autocant on these genesis. Same with the straps - the genesis straps are really nice, but they're also good on the cartels. That's why I said the main difference to consider between the cartels and genesis are the highbacks.
The 2013 highbacks are nice - same support as the 2012's but softer torsionally which makes them more comfy. On the genesis you can't feel the highbacks yet they're there


----------



## Decade190

Supra said:


> I didn't feel any noticeable difference, like OMFG I'm really missing the autocant on these genesis. Same with the straps - the genesis straps are really nice, but they're also good on the cartels. That's why I said the main difference to consider between the cartels and genesis are the highbacks.
> The 2013 highbacks are nice - same support as the 2012's but softer torsionally which makes them more comfy. On the genesis you can't feel the highbacks yet they're there


Would you choose cartel or genesis??

For thos interested... found a review on the good old thegoodride. Seems pretty positive:

Burton Genesis Review by The Good Ride


----------



## BigmountainVMD

Decade190 said:


> And still no reviews online of the 2014 genesis but the 2013 gets slated in a lot of places...
> 
> Many reports of the highback being very unresponsive or slow to respond:
> 
> Burton Genesis Snowboard Bindings 2013 | evo outlet
> 
> :dunno::icon_scratch::dizzy:


That review where he puts his Prophecy highbacks on the genesis does make me think though... I currently ride the Prophecys and I really like the feel, just want a little more torsional flex.


----------



## tonicusa

You want your highbacks the way you want them. But "somewhat" related to this is the fact that we all probably use them more than we should in our riding. I really try not to use my highbacks in heel turns, but when you need them its nice to have them there.


----------



## Supra

Decade190 said:


> Would you choose cartel or genesis??
> 
> For thos interested... found a review on the good old thegoodride. Seems pretty positive:
> 
> Burton Genesis Review by The Good Ride


first off, don't bother with any reviews by that site. Their reviews of certain equipment is laughable.

As for your question, at the beginning of last year I bought some cartels and some genesis. The genesis were good but so were the cartels, so I decided to sell the genesis and get another pair of cartels, and spend the difference on other shred gear. Buying last year's genesis would be a good move if you're worried about the money.


----------



## Decade190

Supra said:


> first off, don't bother with any reviews by that site. Their reviews of certain equipment is laughable.
> 
> As for your question, at the beginning of last year I bought some cartels and some genesis. The genesis were good but so were the cartels, so I decided to sell the genesis and get another pair of cartels, and spend the difference on other shred gear. Buying last year's genesis would be a good move if you're worried about the money.


Ha ok... didn't know they were dodgy site...

So the genesis weren't significantly better at anything from the sounds of it?
I'll have a look at the prices I can get and consider old genesis or cartels.
If money were no object I still reckon the new genesis would be sweet


----------



## hktrdr

BigmountainVMD said:


> That review where he puts his Prophecy highbacks on the genesis does make me think though... I currently ride the Prophecys and I really like the feel, just want a little more torsional flex.


Actually, the fact that he said that he needed the highbacks for his toe side turns pretty much discredited his review.
And then there is tonic's point, which is also correct.


----------



## Decade190

Dropped the dough and got the genesis (green machine)...
Psyched to get them on the board and get out there.
Will post my thoughts imminently...


----------



## C4mtb

hi i am thinking about getting the 2014 genesis binding blue and green for my proto HD, do you think that the Mediums would be better than the Large ones, if i am on the HD not the HDX, with 9.5 boots. also what advantages and disadvantages are there with the EST vs reflex genesis. ??

thanks


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

C4mtb said:


> hi i am thinking about getting the 2014 genesis binding blue and green for my proto HD, do you think that the Mediums would be better than the Large ones, if i am on the HD not the HDX, with 9.5 boots. also what advantages and disadvantages are there with the EST vs reflex genesis. ??
> 
> thanks


Dude... EST is for the burton channel. Will not even be compatible with the proto hd (without a converter plate thingy) so don't even think about it. 
And with 9.5 feet, good shout not to get HDX. 
Medium bindings will be fine.


----------



## C4mtb

oh thanks i did not know that it was only for the channel, cool.


----------



## Mystery2many

C4mtb said:


> hi i am thinking about getting the 2014 genesis binding blue and green for my proto HD, do you think that the Mediums would be better than the Large ones, if i am on the HD not the HDX, with 9.5 boots. also what advantages and disadvantages are there with the EST vs reflex genesis. ??
> 
> thanks


Not to be a dick but every thing is wrong here. HD only, don't even dare thinking hdx. Medium only don't even consider large. And reflex only, est is for channel. 

Now that's all cleared up, you should have really sick set up.


----------



## C4mtb

ahaha i know about the board, i already got the HD, but i was wondering about the bindings.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

Mystery2many said:


> Not to be a dick but every thing is wrong here. HD only, don't even dare thinking hdx. Medium only don't even consider large. And reflex only, est is for channel.
> 
> Now that's all cleared up, you should have really sick set up.


Ha my thoughts exactly. Are you sure you are a competitor park an slalom racer ctmb? No offense intended.


----------



## C4mtb

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Ha my thoughts exactly. Are you sure you are a competitor park an slalom racer ctmb? No offense intended.


none taken, yes i am, but i have never had the money before to get high end stuff. i have been using budget board and other shit for the past 6 years and have really just taxed my friend who work at the board shop to pick out cheep shit for me that work. so when it come to my knowledge of this stuff it is very minimal, hence the reason why i am here on this for.


----------



## bseracka

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Dude... *EST is for the burton channel. Will not even be compatible with the proto hd (without a converter plate thingy*) so don't even think about it.
> And with 9.5 feet, good shout not to get HDX.
> Medium bindings will be fine.


There is no converter plate to make est bindings work with a traditional bolt pattern. Conversion discs are only to adapt traditional bindings for use on channel boards.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

C4mtb said:


> none taken, yes i am, but i have never had the money before to get high end stuff. i have been using budget board and other shit for the past 6 years and have really just taxed my friend who work at the board shop to pick out cheep shit for me that work. so when it come to my knowledge of this stuff it is very minimal, hence the reason why i am here on this for.


Fair does! Enjoy the new gear. 
Proto is an odd choice for slalom racing mind!?



bseracka said:


> There is no converter plate to make est bindings work with a traditional bolt pattern. Conversion discs are only to adapt traditional bindings for use on channel boards.


Ah, my bad. Even more reason not to buy EST!


----------



## C4mtb

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Fair does! Enjoy the new gear.
> Proto is an odd choice for slalom racing mind!?
> 
> 
> ahaha yeah i know but i am fairly new to racing slalom so i needed a board for my everyday riding and my park riding. but i needed a board that was a bit more stable and better at carving to race slalom if i stick with it. so i got a proto


----------



## linvillegorge

The Proto is gonna be horrible for slalom racing. I gotta call bullshit on this "competitive park and slalom racer" stuff. But, you may have a different definition of "competitive" than I do.


----------



## Decade190

On a different note... thought this would be useful in the ongoing "154 or 157" sizing debate.

Just got my 157 proto. As you can see, compared with the 158 SL and 154 bataleon it looks pretty huge, can see why people bang on about longer effective edge.

It's also taller than the SL when held back to back, I assume this is due to the lower profile tip/tail? Interesting anywho


----------



## C4mtb

linvillegorge said:


> The Proto is gonna be horrible for slalom racing. I gotta call bullshit on this "competitive park and slalom racer" stuff. But, you may have a different definition of "competitive" than I do.


why the hate? i compete at high school level. i am new to slalom but i have been riding park for about 4 years and have been riding overall for about 6 years.


----------



## C4mtb

Decade190 said:


> On a different note... thought this would be useful in the ongoing "154 or 157" sizing debate.
> 
> Just got my 157 proto. As you can see, compared with the 158 SL and 154 bataleon it looks pretty huge, can see why people bang on about longer effective edge.
> 
> It's also taller than the SL when held back to back, I assume this is due to the lower profile tip/tail? Interesting anywho


cool boards man. i was wondering you hight wight and riding stile, so we can compare and see what size matches up with what type of person.

for me i am 5' 9.5" 145 lbs. i got a 154 stander HD


----------



## Mystery2many

C4mtb said:


> cool boards man. i was wondering you hight wight and riding stile, so we can compare and see what size matches up with what type of person.
> 
> for me i am 5' 9.5" 145 lbs. i got a 154 stander HD


At 145 that gonna be a beast of a board for you to press. I'm 185 and have 157 and it's still a strong board. I could ride a 154 easily.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

Mystery2many said:


> At 145 that gonna be a beast of a board for you to press. I'm 185 and have 157 and it's still a strong board. I could ride a 154 easily.


But would you want to? Hoping the 157 is the sweet spot for me. Can't wait to get out on it. 

For the sake of answering your question... I'm 180lbs, on a 157, all mountain rider.


----------



## C4mtb

Mystery2many said:


> At 145 that gonna be a beast of a board for you to press. I'm 185 and have 157 and it's still a strong board. I could ride a 154 easily.


a 152 is way to small for me (at high speeds). and we agree that the 157 is way too big. so i went 154


----------



## Mystery2many

154 will handle really well at top speed. Friday I was pushing it fast as I could go and it was so freaking stable. No chatter no loose squirrelly feel. I was hitting top speed rollers/hips or whatever you call that getting a good 20-30ft distance with pure comfort. My SL just doesn't have the same pop. I love this damn board.

Have you rode yours yet?


----------



## C4mtb

Mystery2many said:


> 154 will handle really well at top speed. Friday I was pushing it fast as I could go and it was so freaking stable. No chatter no loose squirrelly feel. I was hitting top speed rollers/hips or whatever you call that getting a good 20-30ft distance with pure comfort. My SL just doesn't have the same pop. I love this damn board.
> 
> Have you rode yours yet?


aaaahhhh your killing me... i have not i am dying to. i am heading up to Jay peak in VT near canada in about a week sooooo stoked.


----------



## Decade190

C4mtb said:


> aaaahhhh your killing me... i have not i am dying to. i am heading up to Jay peak in VT near canada in about a week sooooo stoked.



Drop us a message/review on how you get on...
You be sticking genesis bindings on there?


----------



## C4mtb

Decade190 said:


> Drop us a message/review on how you get on...
> You be sticking genesis bindings on there?


for sure man, and yeah most likely genesis bindings. Do you have an opinion on that? genesis or some other bindings?


----------



## C4mtb

here are some pics, i will post a park and all mountain review in about 2 weeks after Jay peak and i will also post a review for how it rides in powder in February, after the trip to Snowbird (dam alto does not let snowboarders in) 
























































:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Soul06

For anyone who has used the Genesis bindings what do you think about the footbeds (Shredbed 3.0)? 
I just picked a pair up (EST version) after deciding on them vs the Malavitas. What I really wanted from the 'Vitas was the autocant footbed. Would be great if I could find a pair of medium ones to buy and switch out onto the Genesis. But anyhow, anyone have a review of Shredbed 3.0?


----------



## BigmountainVMD

Soul06 said:


> For anyone who has used the Genesis bindings what do you think about the footbeds (Shredbed 3.0)?
> I just picked a pair up (EST version) after deciding on them vs the Malavitas. What I really wanted from the 'Vitas was the autocant footbed. Would be great if I could find a pair of medium ones to buy and switch out onto the Genesis. But anyhow, anyone have a review of Shredbed 3.0?


You can buy Autocant beds for the EST Genesis. For those with the Re-flex Genesis, you need to call Rider Services and ask them to send you a pair of 'Vita footbeds since they are interchangeable.


----------



## Soul06

BigmountainVMD said:


> You can buy Autocant beds for the EST Genesis. For those with the Re-flex Genesis, you need to call Rider Services and ask them to send you a pair of 'Vita footbeds since they are interchangeable.


I could have? How would I have gone about doing that? I just bought mine from the flagship store here in NYC and mounted them but haven't used them yet. Still have the receipt but sadly threw away the box.


----------



## C4mtb

Soul06 said:


> I could have? How would I have gone about doing that? I just bought mine from the flagship store here in NYC and mounted them but haven't used them yet. Still have the receipt but sadly threw away the box.


i find the easiest way to go about buying things that you are unsure of, is going to the burton site and find there phone number, for there just ask them any questions you have , make a decision then just place the order through them. their costumer service is amazing!


----------



## hardasacatshead

C4mtb said:


> here are some pics, i will post a park and all mountain review in about 2 weeks after Jay peak and i will also post a review for how it rides in powder in February, after the trip to Snowbird (dam alto does not let snowboarders in)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


That's exactly my setup (except I'm on the 157). Went for a ride at Solitude a couple of days ago, first day they'd opened up the back side of the mountain. Some nice snow up top after the recent storms. You're going to love those genesis', they're redonkulously comfortable.


----------



## C4mtb

hardasacatshead said:


> That's exactly my setup (except I'm on the 157). Went for a ride at Solitude a couple of days ago, first day they'd opened up the back side of the mountain. Some nice snow up top after the recent storms. You're going to love those genesis', they're redonkulously comfortable.


nice, i am heading up this weekend to jay to test them out, i am so excited.


----------



## aiidoneus

I have the 2014 Genesis on a 154 Proto HD. I really like the bindings, but I am not sure if I like them as much as my 2012 Cartels. For freestyle they are great, no issue on rails and jumps. Throwing tricks down the run and hitting every side hit, love them.

However! I do find because of the different high back construction I find toeside a bit less responsive. I currently have them dialed to F6 to get the same level of response I had on the cartels at F2-3. It might just need some time to get more used the 'no binding' feeling of the genesis, so I haven't made up my mind yet. Keep in mind I only really notice this at high speed when I lay a deep carve. Not saying every toeside turn is sketchy or anything like that.

I know that the 2012 Cartels have a much stiffer high back, so this issue may exist with the newer Cartels and hence not much of a difference. We'll see, probably try a 2014 Cartel soon.


----------



## Bparmz

aiidoneus said:


> I have the 2014 Genesis on a 154 Proto HD. I really like the bindings, but I am not sure if I like them as much as my 2012 Cartels. For freestyle they are great, no issue on rails and jumps. Throwing tricks down the run and hitting every side hit, love them.
> 
> However! I do find because of the different high back construction I find *toeside *a bit less responsive. I currently have them dialed to F6 to get the same level of response I had on the cartels at F2-3. It might just need some time to get more used the 'no binding' feeling of the genesis, so I haven't made up my mind yet. Keep in mind I only really notice this at high speed when I lay a deep carve. Not saying every toeside turn is sketchy or anything like that.
> 
> I know that the 2012 Cartels have a much stiffer high back, so this issue may exist with the newer Cartels and hence not much of a difference. We'll see, probably try a 2014 Cartel soon.


Unless i'm drunk and stupid right now, i'm pretty sure a highback doesn't have much of an impact on toeside turns:icon_scratch:


----------



## Decade190

Bparmz said:


> Unless i'm drunk and stupid right now, i'm pretty sure a highback doesn't have much of an impact on toeside turns:icon_scratch:


My thoughts exactly... was always told they were for heelside turns and even then shouldn't strictly be necessary :dunno:
And i'm relatively sober right now...


----------



## aiidoneus

Bparmz said:


> Unless i'm drunk and stupid right now, i'm pretty sure a highback doesn't have much of an impact on toeside turns:icon_scratch:


The forward lean does though. If there is a gap between your boot and the highback as you roll your hips and knees forward the first portion of the action will remove the gap. This slight difference can affect toeside turns.

Not to mention that with more forward lean it forces you to have a bit more flexed stance in the knees, as standing straight is uncomfortable with F5-6.

When it comes to the Genesis there is the two part construction and thus a bit larger gap between the boot and actual highback. We are only talking a 5-10 mm. But with the traditional style highback, you don't have this.

Also if you read the original post, I said it is only noticeable on the extreme carved turns, but it does exist. So "doesn't have much impact" ... I agree it doesn't have a much of an impact, except in this small case.


----------



## Bparmz

aiidoneus said:


> The forward lean does though. If there is a gap between your boot and the highback as you roll your hips and knees forward the first portion of the action will remove the gap. This slight difference can affect toeside turns.
> 
> Not to mention that with more forward lean it forces you to have a bit more flexed stance in the knees, as standing straight is uncomfortable with F5-6.
> 
> When it comes to the Genesis there is the two part construction and thus a bit larger gap between the boot and actual highback. We are only talking a 5-10 mm. But with the traditional style highback, you don't have this.
> 
> Also if you read the original post, I said it is only noticeable on the extreme carved turns, but it does exist. So "doesn't have much impact" ... I agree it doesn't have a much of an impact, except in this small case.


Okay. Point taken. Wasn't trying to say you were downright wrong. I don't have this issue with the genesis though, i'm sure the boot being used is a major factor with this though and could cause varying results with what you are saying.


----------



## aiidoneus

Bparmz said:


> Okay. Point taken. Wasn't trying to say you were downright wrong. I don't have this issue with the genesis though, i'm sure the boot being used is a major factor with this though and could cause varying results with what you are saying.


Ya, I love the binding. It is just a minor difference from the 2012 I have noticed is all. My opinion is open still, I have been playing around with the forward lean. I also admit they have a different feel. The straps are so comfortable they don't even feel like they are done up. My first few runs I kept checking them to be sure! So part of it is that I need to get used to them.

As for boots, I ride both Rulers and Imperials. The rulers are very soft and broken in. The imperials are brand new and not quite broken in. It is definitely more noticeable with the Rulers as I have a lot more squish in them.

Proof I love them, me having fun attached


----------



## varth

I just used my 2014 Genesis ests for the first time last Saturday, and I noticed the same as Aiidoneus. The 2 piece highback does make the bindings more comfortable, but I also had to dial the highback to f5 to get full responsiveness. I still say that the binding is beyond awesome though, sooooooo comfortable!


----------



## hktrdr

aiidoneus said:


> The forward lean does though. If there is a gap between your boot and the highback as you roll your hips and knees forward the first portion of the action will remove the gap. This slight difference can affect toeside turns.
> 
> *Not to mention that with more forward lean it forces you to have a bit more flexed stance in the knees, as standing straight is uncomfortable with F5-6.*


Sounds like a typical case of using the forward lean as a 'crutch' to compensate for lack of knee bend. You should probably work on flexing your knees more without the 'help' of the highback.


----------



## aiidoneus

hktrdr said:


> Sounds like a typical case of using the forward lean as a 'crutch' to compensate for lack of knee bend. You should probably work on flexing your knees more without the 'help' of the highback.


Yes sir, Jeremy Jones!

EDIT: What I meant is that people can use it in the beginning when learning. So it is example of how the highback can affect toeside turns. I also ride with 0 lean on my 150 cm NS Evo and can lay a carve down just fine. I ride my cartels with F2-3, and have never ever needed anything more. Not to mention I have my CASI Level 2, which isn't the be all end all of riding ... but it is at least some confirmation I am not completely inept.


----------



## jojotherider

aiidoneus said:


> Ya, I love the binding. It is just a minor difference from the 2012 I have noticed is all. My opinion is open still, I have been playing around with the forward lean. I also admit they have a different feel. The straps are so comfortable they don't even feel like they are done up. My first few runs I kept checking them to be sure! So part of it is that I need to get used to them.


What's your opinion on the ankle strap vs. last year?


----------



## hardasacatshead

It's better. Seriously, you don't even feel it. I wrote a mate's nug with 2013 Genesis' on and it was nice but the new one is just a little bit nicer.


----------



## neshawnp

Mystery2many said:


> Not sure if someone pointed this out, but the double take ratchet and ladders also are meant to catch sooner then the older style. Some times you have trouble getting that first "click". Well not with those. As soon you get them in they catch and you can start cranking. And if you don't believe me try it your self. Slide the ladder in and it will click before it starts coming out the other side of the ratchet. That tech is badass.


yep, 10 mm in... a lil tip n u get full pene in no time. genesis, the alpha...the omega


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

neshawnp said:


> yep, 10 mm in... a lil tip n u get full pene in no time. genesis, the alpha...the omega


I agree. However I've noticed that once tightened, they often need readjusting/retightening after the first run. 
As a follow on review to previous comments:

Yup, ver comfy!

However I agree that they feel loose /skatey when first on them. The observations thAt the high back doesn't quite feel engaged are accurate. I'm still trying to work out if this is just the feel or if the responsiveness suffers from it. 
I'm hoping its an acquired taste abs after a few more hours on the hill I'll be head over heels (pun nt intended  )


----------



## Mystery2many

If you need a little more highback response, add a little forward lean. They come with 0 forward lean and can be adjusted quickly to add little more leverage and response. 

I rode them the past to days and they were really awesome. They have a unique feel but it becomes lovable very quickliy.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

Mystery2many said:


> If you need a little more highback response, add a little forward lean. They come with 0 forward lean and can be adjusted quickly to add little more leverage and response.
> 
> I rode them the past to days and they were really awesome. They have a unique feel but it becomes lovable very quickliy.


Interesting... Will give it a bash. I had them on f2 so did have a little...
Unique in what sense? Curious


----------



## Mystery2many

To me the high back feels like it has a small cushioned area before it's fully engaged. So it feels soft on small movements and bumps but once I dug in it really pushed back. So I had to get comfortable and use to the cushion feel and trust that it wouldn't just wash out. Forward lean might take up some of that cushioning and give you more instant response if that what you want. I personally like that soft yet responsive feel. Well all ride different tho.


----------



## neshawnp

I think for dynamic riding n all dem minuut pressure adjustments the hi backs works out. but ye, there is a learning curve.


----------



## SoCalSoul

It was mentioned earlier about fitting the Malavita AutoCant beds on the Genesis. I have the 2013 Genesis and ordered the Malavita beds from Burton customer service. Got them in today and it's a direct fit. Not sure if it'd work on the 2014s....but I don't see why not....











Now my bindings are true Frankenstein status. Medium sized Genesis bindings, large Cartel toe straps, and medium Malavita Cantbeds.


----------



## tonicusa

How are the Malavita cant beds different from the regular can't beds? I have the 2013 Genesis thinking of adding cant beds.


----------



## bseracka

the reg cantbeds are a set cant, I believe 2 degrees. the vita cant beds are the autocant material so are a variable cant angle


----------



## tonicusa

Thanks man.


----------



## C4mtb

SoCalSoul said:


> It was mentioned earlier about fitting the Malavita AutoCant beds on the Genesis. I have the 2013 Genesis and ordered the Malavita beds from Burton customer service. Got them in today and it's a direct fit. Not sure if it'd work on the 2014s....but I don't see why not....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my bindings are true Frankenstein status. Medium sized Genesis bindings, large Cartel toe straps, and medium Malavita Cantbeds.


what do the canted beds do for you?


----------



## Soul06

SoCalSoul said:


> It was mentioned earlier about fitting the Malavita AutoCant beds on the Genesis. I have the 2013 Genesis and ordered the Malavita beds from Burton customer service. Got them in today and it's a direct fit. Not sure if it'd work on the 2014s....but I don't see why not....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my bindings are true Frankenstein status. Medium sized Genesis bindings, large Cartel toe straps, and medium Malavita Cantbeds.


How much did they charge you for the Autocant beds and how fast did they get them to you?


----------



## SoCalSoul

The cantbeds will hopefully help with my right knee. My stance is a bit duck and my right knee hurts from time to time.

They were $33.xx shipped and took about a week and a half to get to my door with the holiday craziness.


----------



## Soul06

Thanks. I need to order a pair ASAP


----------



## Decade190

Anyone else find the toe strap has a habit of slipping up now and again?
Also feel that these need retightening after the first run more than other bindings. 

I wonder if I'm overtightening somewhat to compensate for the "loose" feel that these have. I hate having gear doubts after purchase so hopefully I'll just get use to it!


----------



## C4mtb

Decade190 said:


> Anyone else find the toe strap has a habit of slipping up now and again?
> Also feel that these need retightening after the first run more than other bindings.
> 
> I wonder if I'm overtightening somewhat to compensate for the "loose" feel that these have. I hate having gear doubts after purchase so hopefully I'll just get use to it!



yes the toe strap does tend to pop off, so i tighten it down a little lower and that usually works (that that happens on all my bindings) as for the other one i have not noticed that. beast of luck


----------



## Decade190

C4mtb said:


> yes the toe strap does tend to pop off, so i tighten it down a little lower and that usually works (that that happens on all my bindings) as for the other one i have not noticed that. beast of luck


Did you change toe toe strap ratchet to the further back notch?
I.e. there seems to be two adjustments, one seems to be for over the boot fit (the front one) and the set back one is for the toe strap? 

Just checking i'd done it right.

Cool, maybe i'll just keep tightening them on up


----------



## Soul06

Just got my new footbeds. Cant wait to ride with them


----------



## Decade190

Soul06 said:


> Just got my new footbeds. Cant wait to ride with them


Burton overload in that pic! Wowz.

Let me know how they feel when you manage to get out on them...


----------



## Soul06

Decade190 said:


> Burton overload in that pic! Wowz.
> 
> Let me know how they feel when you manage to get out on them...


Went looking for wall mounts and those were the only ones the store had lol


----------



## hardasacatshead

Let us know how they go dude. I might do the same. Are those the autocant beds?


----------



## Soul06

hardasacatshead said:


> Let us know how they go dude. I might do the same. Are those the autocant beds?


That they are. And will do


----------



## Soul06

***Update***

LOVE LOVE LOVE the Autocant footbeds in in the Genesis bindings. You do lose a bit of board feel as compared to the Shredbed 3, which I felt EVERYTHING...even small bumps in the snow while skating. But there is a definite increase in comfort and anti-fatigue.
About to open up my stance width and see how it still feels. Was riding 20" and moving it to 21"


----------



## lirong

Id love advice from you guys...I am considering moving to these bindings, but most of my riding is on the East Coast...not much on powder.

Would these still be a good choice?

FYI - I have a Gnu Carbon Credit and my boots are ThirtyTwo BOAs.


----------



## ekb18c

lirong said:


> Id love advice from you guys...I am considering moving to these bindings, but most of my riding is on the East Coast...not much on powder.
> 
> Would these still be a good choice?
> 
> FYI - I have a Gnu Carbon Credit and my boots are ThirtyTwo BOAs.


I'm on the ice coast and love these bindings especially with the autocant foot bed. 2015 model.


----------

